# Moving to SA



## captainjakeman (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm moving to SA from the US and have a few questions:

I haven't checked with AT & T but I'm pretty sure they don't opperate in SA. I have an iphone and love it. Is there a service in SA that services iphones?

I found a site that said the weather in Cape Town can be compaired with weather in San Francisco but a little warmer on the average. I'm hoping that doesn't include the fog inherant in San Fran?

How is the public transportation in Cape Town? Are used vehicles expensive as in New Zealand and the UK? or is it similar to the US and one can find fairly cheap transportation like a decent used car or motorcycle?

I know these are a lot of questions, 

Thanx in advance.

Jake


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

captainjakeman said:


> I'm moving to SA from the US and have a few questions:
> 
> I haven't checked with AT & T but I'm pretty sure they don't opperate in SA. I have an iphone and love it. Is there a service in SA that services iphones?
> 
> ...


I have never heard of AT & T so im guessing they dont opperate in SA. Numerous places service the iphone in SA. Cape Town's weather is lovely. Sunset at 9 - 10pm in the summer. I dont live in the Cape so i cant comment on the fog, dont think its bad though. Again i dont live in the Cape so i cant comment too much on the public transport. I suppose it depends where you are looking to travel to and from. A decent car is about R40000 = about $5300 (you can get much cheaper cars but im guessing you want something reliable). Dont forget SA drives on the left hand side of the road


----------



## captainjakeman (Jun 28, 2009)

mman said:


> I have never heard of AT & T so im guessing they dont opperate in SA. Numerous places service the iphone in SA. Cape Town's weather is lovely. Sunset at 9 - 10pm in the summer. I dont live in the Cape so i cant comment on the fog, dont think its bad though. Again i dont live in the Cape so i cant comment too much on the public transport. I suppose it depends where you are looking to travel to and from. A decent car is about R40000 = about $5300 (you can get much cheaper cars but im guessing you want something reliable). Dont forget SA drives on the left hand side of the road


Thanx for your response. 
Jake


----------



## Jerryville (Dec 24, 2009)

*Hi*

I am planning on comin 2 cape town for a course and i have been searching for accomodation but it seems accomodation is very expenses ... Is their anyone who can handle cheap accomodation????


----------

